# clousers and deceivers



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what do y'all think i can catch with these?
they're killers on crappie? what about salt water?

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

they're real easy to tie, also.
a little deer hair, feathers, herl, flash.

jack


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

im thinking bonita fer sure on the chartrusse/white fly

what size are they(hook)


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the clouser hooks (with eyes) are ss 1 and the deceiver hooks are 1/0.

jack


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

They are pretty much all around catch anything saltwater flies, especially the clauser. Trout, blues, spanish, reds, bonita, you name it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i thought the barred chart feathered would imitate a pinfish.

jack


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

Bill Me said:


> They are pretty much all around catch anything saltwater flies, especially the clauser. Trout, blues, spanish, reds, bonita, you name it.


2nd. :thumbsup:


----------

